# Best way to apply Aerospace 303??



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Have just treated myself to a bottle of Aeroapace 303 Protectant, mainly for engine bay use.

Have read a few threads, some say just spray on and wipe off, some say leave for a few hours then wipe off residue.

Could anyone point me the best way to use, on the rubber hoses, all plastic parts under the bonet? 

Many thanks


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I personal use a foam applicator spray on and wipe over and buff any excess off with a old microfiber, i have personal sprayed it over and left it but i felt it didnt give me the results i wanted with streaks.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

spray plenty on - leave 4-6 hours - wipe off any excess. do it with the engine cold. excellent results.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Interesting question.

I have only used it once and sprayed it on and then wiped off with MF after about 30 secs.

I will try the 4-6 hours cure next.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Spray on to SV Pneu brush, wipe on, then buff with MF.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies fellas, will give it a try shortly.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

FYI - I used to do the spray on wipe off method but have found the 4-6 hour method gives better results on the 09 Audi and 01 Lexus. Haven't tried it on other cars yet though.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What do the product instructions say?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> What do the product instructions say?


Just says spray on, then wipe off till dry. Heard lots of people saying leave it several hours before wiping off residue. Just wondered what was prefered way.


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it me or does 303 smell rather horrible ?


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

Got the 303 Aerospace just recently and have not used it yet,

but the smell reminded me of my last dentist visit 

As for "how to use" I will stick by the advice of polishedbliss


----------

